# Looking to fill a fishing charter



## hb1108 (Sep 7, 2016)

Hi my name is Hollis Baker. I’m going on a fishing charter I port a on July 26. We are targeting snapper and we are looking for extra members to join to share cost. Let me know if you’re interested text me at 512-810-1993 thank you


----------

